# Please help Identify



## jrw422 (Jan 2, 2009)

Can someone identify this MF for me? There are no serial number plates and the parts house in my area can't or don't want too take time to look up part #'s to see what it may be. I was told a 20 or a 250 but the guy was not sure. I need to get a manual and need to possibly rebuild the hydraulic pump. Can’t do that without knowing what it is.lol

It looks like a 250 from photos I have seen on the net but they don’t have the Forward/Reverse shift handle on the left side. 

Oh and the wheels are stamped 1984 if that helps. Has a 3 cyl Perkins. If more and better pics are required just say what you want to see and I will take and post.

Pics at posted at http://www.easttexasfarmgarden.com/tractor.html


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Link don't work


----------



## jrw422 (Jan 2, 2009)

They may have been working on the server or hubs were down. Try again


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

still nothing


----------



## jrw422 (Jan 2, 2009)

Humm. your IP must be blocking my server addy. Let me load the pics up here. 





























Have more but do not want to slow the page load down.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm - nothing but red x's for me


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok we are in business now. The pics work fine. Hopefully someone will know


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow - I'm surprised no one has given a guess to what this tractor could be. Its a few months old I know. A neighbor of mine just got one that looks alot like that, I'll check it out tomorrow for model numbers.


----------



## Murray Man (Sep 22, 2009)

My neighbor owns the Massey Dealership in Fleminingsburg, on his farm next to my house he has a bunch of older ones that he uses,The body style on that one looks like the 202 that he has.


----------

